# Where you all are from...



## mkellogg

Hi everyone,

The WordReference forums just passed the 500,000 post mark, and the number of posts in a week has recently exceeded 14,000. That number is even more impressive when you realize that a week only has 10,080 minutes.

Thanks to all of you for making this such a vibrant community, and especially our moderators for working so hard to keep these forums running smoothly.  

As a special treat, I've got some new statistics to show you in map form. I find it fascinating to see where you all are coming from.

Please note that the data is not perfect. These graphs might show many people to be coming from a city where their ISP is located, not where they live. Also, this is a graph of visitors, not necesarily people who post messages. Despite this, it is pretty good!

Enjoy!
Mike

---------------
Here are the Top 9 cities. It's interesting to me that no city in the US is there. That huge dot is Madrid. 






Here are the top 100 cities:





And the top 500!


----------



## Yang

It seems that Spain has got the most oranges--including the biggest one.
Interesting map! Nice to see it.


----------



## Picknick

Wow! pretty interesting! There is a strong spanish community out there!! Thats a good thing...


----------



## diegodbs

Thank you for the graphs, Mkellogg. I live in Madrid, so I belong to that huge dot. I wonder if there is any special reason that has made Madrid to be the first city in this forum.


----------



## Dolly

Hmmm, Nigeria doesn't have an orange!! I'm from there..please give Nigeria an orange


----------



## Eugin

This is *indeed* a pretty good graph!!!!!  THANKS for sharing that with us, Mike!!!!!  

I have a question though: Why don´t we have the 10 top cities and, instead, the 9 top cities?? .... maybe a city from the US could have the 10th place....

And, last but not least... since we are already in the _500.000 posts_.... don´t we deserve another party to celebrate this new milestone?????


----------



## Picknick

Definitelly Eugin! I learn so much in this forum!


----------



## Alundra

Mr. Kellogg... It's a pride to belong to this forum. I'm not from Madrid, but I'm from the surroundings (the big dot covers my city too  )

*A big hug from here to all of you. *


Alundra


----------



## Vanda

Mike ,
One word: WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GenJen54

Woo HOO!!   Oklahoma City made the top 100 - I think.  Who'da thunk folks in these parts were so cultufied?


----------



## belén

How great!!! I can't type too well today, there is a big dot pushing me on top of my roof and onto my keyboaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaard xcvsadñgflkcvsf-mlkwr3POEFDJCSXVFDB  

Thanks for the beautiful map!!
Belén


----------



## Valmar

This is so cool!!!

Mr. Kellogg, thank you so much for the fun statistics. It was interesting to see and have reliable evidence showing that this is indeed a multi-language, multi-culture community. I am definitely proud to be here.

Congrats on the new milestone!!!

Valmar


----------



## alc112

Tha'ts great!!
My city is in top 10   How????


----------



## Eugin

alc112 said:
			
		

> Tha'ts great!!
> My city is in top 10  How????


 
yes, Alexis!!  
according to the map, it seems that the big dot is placed in Concordia, instead of Buenos Aires  .... but... after all, it all remains in Argentina, right??? 
jajajajaajaj!!! (It´s the Buenos Aires effect expanding all through the country to gather more and more WR´s addicts!!! )


----------



## JazzByChas

Hmmm...

Maybe we should re-name this forum to 

"Referencia del Palabras de Madrid"


----------



## Benjy

As if Exeter made it onto the map. I guess I spend too much time on here


----------



## Whodunit

Haha, it was good to provide the top 500 cities map, otherwise Germany wouldn't have any dot.  I think I belong to Dresden.

Thanks for that. 

P.S.: Why don't you present us the next treat: The top 50 countries.


----------



## nikvin

hard to tell, but the huge dot over Madrid, nearly reaches me  , and as for the top 500, well anyone in Sunny Spain seems covered by those!

Amazing stats. Glad you shared them!


----------



## Lems

Congratulations for the milestone, Mike!

Nice treat indeed!  

Muito obrigado
.


----------



## araceli

Yesss, Buenos Aires is moving to Concordia!  hahahaha


----------



## el alabamiano

Nice going, Mike! It's not uncommon nowadays to see WordReference in the resource links on language sites throughout the Web, ranging from personal sites to universities'.

P. S.  Would you happen to know if Kirewakra made the top 300 million list?  1.2 households can't be wrong!


----------



## Outsider

Very interesting!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Mike: Wow! What a special treat for us! This is fab!


So, what's to happen in the future? Will this map be available on a sticky somewhere? Will it be updated? Or, is this just a one-time goodie?


----------



## lsp

Excellent! Thanks for sharing, Mike. It'll be so interesting to benchmark this and then watch for any changes at various intervals.


----------



## frequency

I'm surprised that there's a dot on Pyongyang.
See the top 500 map.


----------



## geve

Amazing !!! Une jolie carte vaut mieux qu'un long discours...


----------



## fenixpollo

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> So, what's to happen in the future? Will this map be available on a sticky somewhere? Will it be updated? Or, is this just a one-time goodie?


 My question, too.

¿Tocayo?


----------



## marinax

Eugin said:
			
		

> yes, Alexis!!
> according to the map, it seems that the big dot is placed in Concordia, instead of Buenos Aires


 
i was about to ask the same thing... and see that in uruguay there is also an orange dot placed too far west... (thinking of montevideo there?)


----------



## sismint

I joined this community recently, but I have the intention to continue my "regular visits" as long as I have access to a computer! 

I had been using the wordreference dictionaries for a few years before I somehow came across a link to this forum in google... and I have not been able to stop visiting, at least once a day, since that happened a few weeks ago!

I have told everyone I know about this forum (so there will be more Spaniards hanging around here in the near future... hehe) 

Thank you all for being so helpful, for your questions (we are all learning from each other) and for your precious time spent here to answer other people's questions!

 See you around...


----------



## Fernando

Thank you for the map, Mike. As a Spaniard I feel there are too many Spanish women (er, I meant, people ) because everyboby would like to talk with every other country, but that is OK.


----------



## mkellogg

I'm glad you all like it.   It is fascinating to see where everybody comes from, or at least where you supposedly come from!

Why 9 cities?  The #2 result is "unknown location".
Kirewakra?  It must be buried in there somewhere.
Updates?  Maybe in another couple of months. 

Mike


----------



## jimreilly

The forum is a real adventure. I would think the reason there is no USA city in the top nine is that the proportion of people here who study "foreign" languages is still shockingly low compared to other places. The forum can help change that, or at least make those of us who are interested in such things a little less lonely! Thanks....


----------



## Mei

So interesting Mike, thanks to let us know!

Mei


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Wow! This is amazing! I'm glad there's at least a dot in Bolivia in the top 500. It looks kind of misplaced, tough. I guess it should be on La Paz, but it's somewhere on the Higlands hehe.



			
				mkellog said:
			
		

> That huge dot is Madrid.


 
Can _that _be called a dot?  
I'm suprised by the number of Spanish people in the forums! In that last map you can't even see the country, just a bunch of dots...it looks like a...well, it could be many things  .


----------



## Fernando

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> it looks like a...well, it could be many things  .



No, at least in my case, I have never met other forero.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Congratulations Mike!

I'm late to jump on the wagon, but it really makes for a very interesting reading!

Thanks for everything!


----------



## blancalaw

Gee, no wonder why there are a million people on line earlier in the day and not at night (in Michigan).  Just about everyone is from Madrid.
Am I the only one from Detroit?  At least I have a dot in the top 500.  Sorry Nigeria.

The best thing about this site is you can post something and 5 people fight to answer your post at the same time, giving you a response only 2 minutes after you posted, before you can change a spelling error.  Great job Wordreference!!!


----------



## 140278

I thought Mexicans would be, as well as Argentinians, the secont most fequent visitors, but now I know Spaniards are very far the most frequent visitors here. I think they like helping more than learning.

Tocayo = namesake


----------



## Don Borinqueno

It's amazing when you see how many people out there are so interested in learning other languages. I didn't know that there were so many people from Spain here. What i would like to see is any stories from people that have been immensley affected by WR.


----------



## WillyLandron

I think it's absolutely *FANTASTIC* that Madrid has such a huge dot! From the perspective of somebody who wants to know what Spanish sounds like, there probably isn't a better city in the world. You get all the varieties from Spain and just about all the varieties from Latin America in one dynamic cosmopolitan city.

I'm so happy I found this forum. It's the best one I have ever seen yet.

A big shout-out to my friends from Spain. You guys ROCK!


----------



## WillyLandron

140278 said:
			
		

> I thought Mexicans would be, as well as Argentinians, the secont most fequent visitors, but now I know Spaniards are very far the most frequent visitors here. I think they like helping more than learning.
> 
> Tocayo = namesake



One explanation might be per capita computer owners and relative wealth. I'm not really sure, though. That's just conjecture. 

But I certainly expect the richer countries to be more represented than the poorer ones. Computers cost money, internet connections cost money, and the amount of leisure time, ability to take on learning a foreign language, etc. that's all different in countries that are a little better off like Argentina and others where it's not the case like Bolivia.

I would expect alot of Germans and Frenchmen, though.


----------



## SevillaEnMiCorazon

I, too, find this forum to be very helpful.  I REALLY appreciate that there are many Spaniards on here - but more for sentimental value.  Spain was a great place to learn Spanish and now that I am not there anymore, this website is a good aid in that learning process!  Thanks ya'll!


----------



## javier_eduardo

México CIty is in the top9, wooooooooow

I'm from México


----------



## foucrazyfoucrazy

It's awesome! yet, I was sort of wondering... you titled this thread "Where you all are from..." Well.. what if you were from greenland? or antarctica, or somewhere?  I'm not, but i still think it's sort of funny how you titled it.  AWESOME MAP, ANYWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Misao

wow...that's amazing...I'd never had imagined that all Spaniards lived here...hahaha...
I found this form just googling one day, searching information for a translation and I suddenly entered this fantastic and sooo helpful place where I've post my doubts, my theorys and my knowledges (whichever they are...) and, whenever I can connect, WR is the second website I visit; the first one is my mailbox...

Anyway, I love translating and I'll be here forever, helping, asking, trying my best.

thanks WR to give us the oportunity to go on learning 

Good night 
Buenas noches
Gute Nacht
Buonanotte


----------



## banni

can we have the list of cities? the dots are too many to see clearly in a small area 

im glad my country is there


----------



## Ireire

well
i've just joined the forum but i've noticed already that it's very useful!
Thank you everybody not from Madrid, but from Málaga


----------

